# Taskmanager wird nicht mehr angezeigt



## Tachoscheibe (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hab ein kleines Problem. Wenn ich den Taskmanager aufrufen will kommt es öfters vor das dieser nicht öfnet und nur das Symbol unten links in der Taksleiste erscheint.
Auch bei weiteren Versuchen erscheint der Taskmanager nicht sondern nur weitere Symbole in der Taskleiste.
Vielleicht weiß ja hier jemand eine Lösung jedenfalls schon mal danke.

Daniel


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

dann Klick mal auf dieses Symbol und überprüf die Einstellungne den Taskmanagers, oser du hast nen Virus drauf.


----------



## Julian Maicher (17. Oktober 2004)

Optionen -> Nach Programmstart minimieren (aus) + Ausblenden wenn minimiert (aus) ?
Oder kannst du den Taskmanager überhaupt nicht mehr maximieren, wenn er in der Taskleiste ist?


----------



## Tachoscheibe (17. Oktober 2004)

Also mein Problem tritt nur ab und zu auf, wenn ich den Taskmanager nicht aufrufen kann starte ich neu und hab dann erstmal eine Weile Ruhe. Kann den Taskmanger aber falls das Problem auftritt garnicht mehr aufrufen mir bleibt also nur der Neustart. Hab auch schon über Virus nachgedacht und mal schnell gegoogelt aber auch nicht wirklich was brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## mschuetzda (17. Oktober 2004)

Tachoscheibe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Hab auch schon über Virus nachgedacht ... .



Wenn man anfängt über Viren nachzudenken, ist es meist schon zu spät.
Lieber erst scannen und dann nachdenken.


----------



## Tachoscheibe (18. Oktober 2004)

> Wenn man anfängt über Viren nachzudenken, ist es meist schon zu spät.
> Lieber erst scannen und dann nachdenken.



Über Viren nachdenken schließt bei mir Viren scannen mit ein, in diesem Fall allerdings ohne Erfolg


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Hast du auch mal mit Ad-Aware oder Stinger gescannt?


----------



## Tachoscheibe (19. Oktober 2004)

Hab mit AntiVir und Adaware jeweil auf dem neusten Stand gescannt und nichts gefunden


----------



## Night Vision Worker (19. Oktober 2004)

..lass mich raten: REGEDIT und MSCONFIG starten auch nicht mehr?!

Du hast einen Virus!

Um regedit ausführen zu können, musst du eine Kopie von regedit.exe erstellen und diese in "regedit.com" umbenennen. Doppelklick auf die Datei und REGEDIT startet!

Schau mal bei "HKLM\Software\CLASSES\exefile\shell\open\command" nach! 

Dort sollte folgendder eintrag stehen: 
"%1" %*

Bei Virusbefall steht da z.b.:
Virus.VXD "%1" %*

--> EINTRAG ändern!

..sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, lade dir bitte Hijackthis runter und poste deine LOG hier, damit wir sehen welche Tasks am laufen sind! So kann dir dann auch schnell geholfen werden!


----------



## Night Vision Worker (19. Oktober 2004)

Hier der Link:
http://www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html


----------



## Tachoscheibe (23. Oktober 2004)

regedit und msconfig funktionieren einwandfrei....


----------



## stulli-das-pausenb (18. April 2006)

Tachoscheibe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> regedit und msconfig funktionieren einwandfrei....



Ich kenne das. Hab dasselbe Problem...und auch noch nicht gelöst. ich denke, dass es irgendein Zeitgenosse ist, der den taskmanager lahmlegt.

Wenn du erstmal nicht neu installieren willst oder kannst, dann sind für das beenden bestimmter dauerhänger die befehle tasklist und taskkill sehr hilfreich.

Mit tasklist /? und taskkill /? im DOS-Promt bekommt man dann auch noch ein paar erklärungen dazu.


----------



## Number5 (18. April 2006)

Oder du lädst dir n neuen Taskmanager runter....
Weiß aber nicht ob der dann geht (sry hab wenig Ahnung von sowas)
Z.B. hier: s4u Profikiller


----------



## Dr Dau (19. April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich denke mal dass er das Problem nach rund 1,5 Jahren in den Griff bekommen haben sollte..... oder er hat seinen Rechner aus dem (geschlossenem?) Fenster geworfen.    

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Number5 (19. April 2006)

Mist, ich habe nicht auf das Datum  geschaut


----------

